
‘Friends’ can share your Facebook profile with the government, court rules - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2012/08/15/friends-can-share-your-facebook-profile-with-the-government-court-rules/
======
smashing
> Colon’s legitimate expectation of privacy ended when he disseminated posts
> to his “friends” because those “friends” were free to use the information
> however they wanted-including sharing it with the Government.

Sounds reasonable to me. Where is the issue there?

------
grimboy
With friends like those, who needs COINTELPRO?

------
Evbn
That's why my profile pic is a EULA that forbids copying. Anyone who reshares
my profile violates my license and owes me damages.

~~~
rwolf
This sounds like snake oil. I'd love to read more about it--any sources for
"profile picture as EULA"?

